

Punch Card Programming (2013) [video] - mr_tyzic
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KG2M4ttzBnY

======
greenyoda
This video actually shows a keypunch machine being used:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oaVwzYN6BP4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oaVwzYN6BP4)

